# popcorn finish



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a customer that wants popcorn finish. All I can buy in our area is the medium finish. My customer wants the fine finish!
Is there anyway I can spray a fine popcorn finish without buying the fine bag? Add sand??

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

lrees said:


> I have a customer that wants popcorn finish. All I can buy in our area is the medium finish. My customer wants the fine finish!
> Is there anyway I can spray a fine popcorn finish without buying the fine bag? Add sand??
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.


I would tell him he is nuts:blink:....sorry


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

hang on. Check with blowes and depot and your suppliers. Theres a premix fine popcorn that comes in 3 gallon buckets. Its a bit pricey but it does work nice. That or just order a few bags of fine. Also cobalt makes a hopper with very small tips. Best thing to do is do some samples on a few scrap pieces of rock.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

lrees said:


> I have a customer that wants popcorn finish. All I can buy in our area is the medium finish. My customer wants the fine finish!
> Is there anyway I can spray a fine popcorn finish without buying the fine bag? Add sand??
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.


Your local drywall supplier should be able to order the fine popcorn bag from USG. :thumbsup:
Better hurry up though. They won't be making popcorn texture forever. :no:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Better hurry up though. They won't be making popcorn texture forever. :no:


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Your local drywall supplier should be able to order the fine popcorn bag from USG. :thumbsup:
> Better hurry up though. They won't be making popcorn texture forever. :no:


My opinion... I think the fine texture popcorn looks dam good ...


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

They stock it at Lowes
http://www.lowes.com/pd_11138-1168-...l=1&currentURL=?Ntt=ceiling+texture&facetInfo=


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

If you can't find any I would throw some unaggregated in with the medium texture to spread out the chunks, and look a little finer. You could put some sand into unaggregated and make your own texture also, we do it all the time to match 1950's plaster homes in my area.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Mudslinger said:


> If you can't find any I would throw some unaggregated in with the medium texture to spread out the chunks, and look a little finer. You could put some sand into unaggregated and make your own texture also, we do it all the time to match 1950's plaster homes in my area.


Thanks for the tip. I know the texture you are talking about with the sand in it. I havent had to match it before but will know how to now. Thanks!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Magic said:


> Thanks for the tip. I know the texture you are talking about with the sand in it. I havent had to match it before but will know how to now. Thanks!


I use tile mortar to get that sand texture.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

I mix sand in my orange peel and spray it on with a hopper to match a sanded finish texture.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Philma Crevices said:


>


That'll work. :thumbup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Play sand(any brand) should work as long as its uniform grain sizes. Cheap stuff too


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Also, if in a pinch a pool supply store usually will have the bigger granule silica sand that works great for skip trowel texture. :thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Paul, do you add the sand to drywall mud for your skip trowel?
I have added yellow corn meal to paint to match sand finish plaster. Works great and stays suspended in the paint. The sand seems to sink and you have to keep stirring it to keep it consistent.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> Paul, do you add the sand to drywall mud for your skip trowel?
> I have added yellow corn meal to paint to match sand finish plaster. Works great and stays suspended in the paint. The sand seems to sink and you have to keep stirring it to keep it consistent.


Used the cornmeal trick myself:thumbsup: also crushed walnut hulls which is sold for use as an anti- slip compound works great and stays suspended in paint or mud.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> Paul, do you add the sand to drywall mud for your skip trowel?


Yep sure do Tim. That's where the "skip" comes from. 

Checkout this blog post I put together-> How to Apply a Skip Trowel Texture


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Yep sure do Tim. That's where the "skip" comes from.
> 
> Checkout this blog post I put together-> How to Apply a Skip Trowel Texture


Good job! Want to come up here to Iowa and do a house for me? I have never done skip trowel and they want the whole house, walls and ceilings. They haven't dug the hole yet so I have some time to practice. I am glad you posted this video! Thank you! I have tried without the sand in it. Could not get it to look right. Welp, now I see why! Again, thank you!


----------

